#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  swiss knife kind of tool for instrument engineer

## techindia2010

Dear all,
i am going to make Swiss knife kind of tool in one excel file will all usefull data/function/calculation for instrument engineer.
Kindly share your valuable ideas, data and excel files.
some of them will be
1)	sizing of instruments like orifice and control valve.
2)	calculation of voltage drop.
3)	approximate air consumption.


4)	cable OD, cable glands size, MCT size.
5)	useful unit conversion.
6)	spreadsheet comparison.See More: swiss knife kind of tool for instrument engineer

----------


## aseptman

pl add datasheets for some common items like flow,level,DP etc

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Pls check the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

bzbipin

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Techindia,
The idea is commendable but in view of the diversity of instrument Engineering data, how do you plan to include the swiss knife in a single xl file.
The spreadsheets referenced in this post are not orderly, even there is no proper index, that a used can utilize in time of need, he has to only infer from the odd file names of each calculation.
Can you review the spreadsheets, supplement them with your idea and post the template as .xlt file.
Regards,
Sajid Ali Khan

----------

